

Sabeen Ali v. Gregory Gopman (Former AngelHack CEO) - minimaxir
http://www.scribd.com/doc/209226946/Sabeen-Ali-v-Gregory-Gopman

======
sanitydc
power hungry female worker bees, can't come up with an idea to save their
lives but once they latch on to your project everything was them from the
start.... never again.

